# hide tivo plus



## techpro2004 (Oct 14, 2019)

I was just wondering if there was any way to hide tivo plus from the guide so that it only shows up as a menu in the home screen. Even though I have explained many times to my family that it is free, they still remember the on demand ads on the cable company boxes and it gets them nervous. Thanks


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

techpro2004 said:


> I was just wondering if there was any way to hide tivo plus from the guide so that it only shows up as a menu in the home screen. Even though I have explained many times to my family that it is free, they still remember the on demand ads on the cable company boxes and it gets them nervous. Thanks


no


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

Why would they let us hide where they are putting ads. It not enough we have to pay for the service but now they are going to force us to have ads


----------



## billv99 (Jul 16, 2009)

There must be a way to get it out of the guide.. Help please


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

billv99 said:


> There must be a way to get it out of the guide.. Help please


There isn't. Move on


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

While you're at it, I want my Roamio to do 4k.


----------

